# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Q Grant, smartwatch, Fossil Group, Inc., Richardson, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fossil Group, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fossil Q - An activity tracker for the curiously active

Published on Oct 25, 2015

----------

